# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New to the site. Just wanted to say hi.

## Crimson Moon V

Hi, I would just like to introduce myself to this everyone. I have been  browsing this site for months and finally set up an account. I'm from  Arizona so I have had many experiences with snakes as a child. I have  always been fascinated with these amazing creatures. I fell in love with  ball pythons because of all the different morphs and possibilities. I  have always loved genetics so breeding is a very exciting step for me.  I'm still learning but it feels like I have found another life long  passion. 

I am somewhat new to the trade. I have had my original  first snake for the past five years trying find out what works for me  and trying to learn everything that I can about these amazing creatures.  Over the past year I have went from one ball python to four. I know it  doesn't seem like much but it is an addiction for me. 

I have one  baby male lemon pastel, one baby female cinnamon. One breeder ready  female yellow belly, and one breeder ready male normal.

I hate to  ask such a nub question. (New to the site but I love it already. So  much wisdom here.) What does the 1.0 numbers mean before the listed  snake in some peoples sig?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-13-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

> Hi, I would just like to introduce myself to this everyone. I have been  browsing this site for months and finally set up an account. I'm from  Arizona so I have had many experiences with snakes as a child. I have  always been fascinated with these amazing creatures. I fell in love with  ball pythons because of all the different morphs and possibilities. I  have always loved genetics so breeding is a very exciting step for me.  I'm still learning but it feels like I have found another life long  passion. 
> 
> I am somewhat new to the trade. I have had my original  first snake for the past five years trying find out what works for me  and trying to learn everything that I can about these amazing creatures.  Over the past year I have went from one ball python to four. I know it  doesn't seem like much but it is an addiction for me. 
> 
> I have one  baby male lemon pastel, one baby female cinnamon. One breeder ready  female yellow belly, and one breeder ready male normal.
> 
> I hate to  ask such a nub question. (New to the site but I love it already. So  much wisdom here.) What does the 1.0 numbers mean before the listed  snake in some peoples sig?


1.0  stands for male 0.1 stands for female. Welcome to the site and the addiction. I started with one and then before i knew it i had 18 now im back to just 4 bp and a few other snakes and lizards dont jump into it and go crazy like i did it got overwhelming quick. Had to sell off most of my collection and im perfectly happy with the 4 i have now


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Crimson Moon V (10-13-2014)

----------


## Crimson Moon V

> 1.0  stands for male 0.1 stands for female. Welcome to the site and the addiction. I started with one and then before i knew it i had 18 now im back to just 4 bp and a few other snakes and lizards dont jump into it and go crazy like i did it got overwhelming quick. Had to sell off most of my collection and im perfectly happy with the 4 i have now
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for the advice. If it was up to me I would already have 20 snakes. Luckily my girlfriend won't let that happen. I also have 2 cats and a dog so it is a good thing I'm not getting ahead of myself.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Welcome to the forum!  :Very Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

Welcome! Pictures!!!

----------


## Eric Alan

So many Arizona members on here - myself included! Welcome! What part of the state do you call home?

----------


## Crimson Moon V

> So many Arizona members on here - myself included! Welcome! What part of the state do you call home?


I live in north phx. Yeah this is a huge state for ball python owners and snakes in general. Its a good and a bad thing. The market is saturated with lots of sketchy snake dealers out here. Lots of reputable breeders out here though. You just have to know where to look.


Sorry guys don't have means to post pics yet. Soon though!

----------


## Tommy Sealock

Welcome friend!

----------

